# Unterschiedliche Bildschirmauflösungen testen



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

HI kennt wer eine Möglichkeit Websiten auf unterschiedlichen Bildschirmauflösungen zu testen?

Ich habe eine Website, bein einem Freund wird sie bei 1920 x 1080 anders dargestellt als auf dieser Seite:

http://www.infobyip.com/testwebsiteresolution.php

Die Element werden nicht richtig positioniert.

Hab es mit Google Chrome ausprobiert, dort gibt es auch eine Mgölichkeit unterschiedliche Auflösungen auszuprobieren. in Chrome und auf dieser Website werden sie richtig dargestellt. Nur bei meinem Freund nicht. Er hat bereits den Cache geleert.

Kann man wo auch andere Auflösungen testen? Ich kann leider nur 1600 x 900 testen höher geht nicht.
Danke für die Info


----------



## SpiceLab (26. September 2015)

http://cybercrab.com/screencheck/


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

Danke für die schnell Info, so jetzt hab ich es dort auch mit der Auflösung 1920 getestet und es wird richtig angezeigt. Warum nicht bei meinem Freund?


----------



## SpiceLab (26. September 2015)

gd0123456 hat gesagt.:


> so jetzt hab ich es dort auch mit der Auflösung 1920 getestet und es wird richtig angezeigt. Warum nicht bei meinem Freund?


Keine Ahnung 

OS? Browser?

Link zur Seite?


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

ok und jetzt meine andere frage warum wird auf der Website die seite auch nicht richtig dargestellt obwohl ich die gleiche Auflösung eingebe? also die Elemente werden nicht richtig positinioniert, wenn ich aber mit ie, Firefox opera oder Chrome auf die seite direkt gehe passt sie.


----------



## SpiceLab (26. September 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen!

Gegenfragen 


gd0123456 hat gesagt.:


> warum wird auf der Website die seite auch nicht richtig dargestellt obwohl ich die gleiche Auflösung eingebe?


Auf welcher Website? Welche Auflösung?


gd0123456 hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich aber mit ie, Firefox opera oder Chrome auf die seite direkt gehe passt sie.


Mit welcher Auflösung?


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

Es tut mir leid, dass ich nerve. Aber ich verstehe es einfach nicht, warum die Seite nicht immer gleich dargestellt wird.

http://cybercrab.com/screencheck/  --> Wenn ich hier 1600 x 900 eingebe, werden die Elemente nicht richtig positinioert.
Aber wenn ich es direkt auf meinem browser teste, wird es sehr wohl richtig angezeigt.


----------



## SpiceLab (26. September 2015)

Ohne Deine Seite gesehen zu haben, darfst Du (von mir) hier keine konkreten Tipps erwarten!


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

Ach es tut mir leid sry.
Die Seite lautete www.benwillgruber.com/neueSeite

Zeige gleich den Screenshot von meinem Freund, wie es bei ihm Aussieht bei 1920 x 1080 und wie es bie mir aussieht wenn ich es teste.

Ich hoffe es ist jetzt leichter verständlich was ich meine


----------



## SpiceLab (26. September 2015)

gd0123456 hat gesagt.:


> http://cybercrab.com/screencheck/  --> Wenn ich hier 1600 x 900 eingebe, werden die Elemente nicht richtig positinioert.
> Aber wenn ich es direkt auf meinem browser teste, wird es sehr wohl richtig angezeigt.





gd0123456 hat gesagt.:


> Die Seite lautete www.benwillgruber.com/neueSeite


Ich kann im "Screencheck" keine Auffälligkeiten entdecken.


----------



## SpiceLab (26. September 2015)

Ok, die "Text-Grafik" wandert ein Stück nach unten...


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

ich habe zwei bilder hochgeladen um es besser zu verstehen wo das Problem liegt


----------



## SpiceLab (26. September 2015)

Weil von Dir einen Ticken zu spät nachgereicht, hab ich einen Ticken vor Dir schon geantwortet


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

ja aber warum wandert bei dir grafik herunter und bie mir nicht?


----------



## SpiceLab (26. September 2015)

Bei mir wandern sie auch nicht runter, dafür unterschreitet nämlich meine Auflösung die genannten Werte


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

hoffte du hast eine lösung woran es liegen kann, dass es an meinem Notebook richtig angezeigt wird, aber beim pc mit der Auflösung nicht.


----------



## SpiceLab (26. September 2015)

gd0123456 hat gesagt.:


> hoffte du hast eine lösung woran es liegen kann, dass es an meinem Notebook richtig angezeigt wird, aber beim pc mit der Auflösung nicht.


Mußte in Deinen CSS-Formatierungen erstmal durchsteigen, wenn Du selbst nicht weißt, was Du da im Detail angewendet hast.

Der Grund findet sich im Stylesheet "desktop_1900.css", wo es für *#ben* u.a. *margin-top:3.5%* lautet.

In den übrigen CSS-Dateien gilt aber *margin-top:1.5%*.


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

es ist ja auch beabsichtigt so, denn wenn ich margin-top: 1.5 setze bei Desktop_1900.css wird es zu weit oben angezeigt. Mir stellt sich die frage nur , warum wird die seite bei mir richtig angezeigt und bei meinem freund nicht?


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

bei einer Auflösung von 1900 soll er 3.5% nehmen, darunter 1.5%, er wählt auch das richtig css aus, bei 1900 roter Hintergrund wenn auf benwillgruber klickst, darunter grauer Hintergrund. wie gesagt ich verstehe es nicht, wenn ich die seite mit den oben genannten Tools teste, wird sie mir richtig angezeigt, wenn mein freund diese testet wird es verschoben.


----------



## SpiceLab (26. September 2015)

gd0123456 hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann leider nur 1600 x 900 testen höher geht nicht.


Damit hier keine weiteren Mißverständnisse aufkommen, erkläre mir bitte den Zusammenhang, was es mit der 1600*900-Auflösung auf sich hat, wenn Ihr beide 1900*1080 fahrt?


gd0123456 hat gesagt.:


> wenn mein freund diese testet wird es verschoben.


Und nochmal:


SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> Keine Ahnung
> 
> OS? Browser?



Und weiter: Entspricht 1900*1080 der tatsächlichen Bildschirmauflösung, oder lediglich der (herunter)skalierten Browserfenstergröße?


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

Ok: also ich habe die Website auf 1600 x 900 entwickelt. Auf meinem Laptop wird sie mir richtig dargestellt.
So da nicht jeder 1600 x 900 hat, manche haben eine höhere manche eine niedrigere Auflösung, wird sie für mehrere Auflösung zur Verfügung gestellt.
Mein Freund hat einen PC mit der Auflösung 1920 x 1080. Browser Fenster maximiert. Wenn er die Website jetzt testet auf seinem PC, werden Elemente verschoben, Schriften kleiner dargestellt etc... .
Ich: Wenn ich die Seite auf 1920 x 1080 mit den obengenannten Seiten überprüfe ob sie richtig dargestellt wird, funktioniert dies auch. Teste es auf meinem Laptop.

Er hat Windows 8.1 und ich Windows 10. Beide benutzen wir Google Chrome.


----------



## SpiceLab (26. September 2015)

Ich kann den angesprochenen Fehler bei mir reproduzieren, wenn ich die Browserfensterhöhe runterfahre, die Seite also nicht mit maximierten Fenster betrachte.


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

ich kann das Browserfenster ändern wie ich will und es neu laden, es bleibt immer gleich hääääääääääääää


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

vl.. kannst mir ja sagen was du jetzt gemacht hast bzw. mit welcher Auflösung du es ansiehst


----------



## SpiceLab (26. September 2015)

gd0123456 hat gesagt.:


> ich kann das Browserfenster ändern wie ich will und es neu laden, es bleibt immer gleich hääääääääääääää


Redest Du jetzt vom "Screencheck"-Tool?

Ich nicht!


----------



## SpiceLab (26. September 2015)

gd0123456 hat gesagt.:


> vl.. kannst mir ja sagen was du jetzt gemacht hast bzw. mit welcher Auflösung du es ansiehst


Ich fahre hier 1280*1024, und habe die Höhe des Browserfensters schrittweise minimiert.


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

ja wenn ich mit dem screencheck-tool die seite auf 1920 ansehe wird sie richtig angezeigt.
Wenn mein freund sie auf seinem pc mit der Auflösung 1920 ansieht (maximiert broswer) wird sie falsch dargestellt


----------



## SpiceLab (26. September 2015)

gd0123456 hat gesagt.:


> ja wenn ich mit dem screencheck-tool die seite auf 1920 ansehe wird sie richtig angezeigt.
> Wenn mein freund sie auf seinem pc mit der Auflösung 1920 ansieht (maximiert broswer) wird sie falsch dargestellt


Du wiederholst Dich 

Und ich mach' für heute gediegen Feierabend


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

lol, hab jetzt aber trotzdem keine Idee woran es liegen kann? oder ich versteh es einfach nicht.


----------



## gd0123456 (26. September 2015)

danke für dein bemühen. tut mir leid soviel zeit in Anspruch genommen zu haben, vl. versteh ich das Problem morgen.


----------

